# Robust router lift for Bench Dog only cast iron tables



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Be glad you didn't buy the Bench Dog lift. While the lift itself is solid, the insert rings are garbage. Rockler's parent company apparently bought Bench Dog and decided that cheap plastic inserts on an expensive lift would be a good idea. The Bench Dog lift also has 3 tiny screws that hold the insert into the lift top plate. I've had a screw fall into the router motor when I was changing plates.

IMO - you made the better choice.


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

I also had a manually adjusted lift. Hated it. Finally bought a router lift similar (different brand etc) to yours, love it. I'm stiil learning all the things i can do with it, and how to do them.
Congratulations on your good purchase.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I,m looking so thanks for the good review.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

> I,m looking so thanks for the good review.
> 
> - poospleasures


Vernon… it's a fantastic lift. Unsure what to put into a review as everyone knows about router lifts. I just wanted to stress this specific model only works in Bench Dog cast iron table tops, the mag lock insert rings are a marvelous engineering feat, and this lift is built like a tank.


----------



## ramblinwreck (Mar 25, 2018)

I have the same table (mounted on a cabinet w/ optional end-cap), and just bought the same lift. I agree with your review 100%: a pure joy to use.

I have a Bosch 1617 mounted in my table, and previously was using the Bosch supplied fixed base with a regular aluminum router plate. With that setup, every single adjustment took at least a minute (open cabinet + reach around back of router to unlock base + adjust + re-lock base + close cabinet + try again and realize my adjustment is wrong + repeat..). Bit changes were even more of a pain.

Now with the Incra lift it's super fast, and precise. Above the table bit changes are awesome, too. And it's relatively quick to remove and re-install the router into the lift when needed (currently I have only one router..), since the only tool you need to do that is the same hex tool you use to raise/lower/lock the lift.

I also looked at the regular JessEm version of this, but I think the Incra branded version is the way to go since it has the magnetic rings.


----------



## Charliefreak (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the review.

I'm planning to purchase this same benchdog cast iron router table. I'm curious when you say that certain lifts are not compatible? Why is this? I thought the plate opening in the table was a standard size, so any standard lift would fit (specifically I was considering the cheaper Jess Em Rout R lift).


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Charlie. Be careful in this selection of router lifts if you have the bench dog cast iron router top as the router insert is not the normal dimensions as other popular insert dimensions. I believe the rockler website states what lifts are compatible (only 2?). The normal jessem lift has to be slightly modified to fit in a bench dog. Unsure how incra became involved between jessem, bench dig, and rockler. But glad they did!


----------



## ramblinwreck (Mar 25, 2018)

It's not a cast-iron vs non-cast-iron issue. It's a Rockler/BenchDog vs everyone else issue.

Rockler (and Bench Dog, who was acquired by Rockler in 2007) tables have a smaller opening for the plate compared to other brands. Rockler/BenchDog is 8-1/4"x11-3/4", and most other brands that I've seen use a larger 9-1/4"x11-3/4".

If you've got a Rockler/BenchDog table, and you're looking for a router lift, then you need to make sure your lift has the smaller (8-1/4" deep) plate size otherwise it's not going to fit. I believe that limits you to either Rockler brand router lifts, or this particular Incra model which is sold by Rockler and listed as "designed for Rockler tables".

BTW, this particular router lift (from Incra) is available in both sizes. Rockler carries the smaller version that fits their own tables. You can get the larger version directly from Incra, or other places, if you have the larger plate opening in your table.


----------

